
AMA on extraterrestrials: Former Canadian Minister of Defense and Transport - croh
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/by7ipl/i_am_a_95_yo_former_canadian_minister_of_defense/
======
ksaj
Well, sure didn't expect _that_ , and I'm Canadian!

Does Reddit still make a matrix of questions/answers for their AMA's? The
63,000 comments kill my browser big time.

